# Diamond's First Haircut



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

She is way too cute!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

How totally sweet she looks. And look at those loonngg legs....lol.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You need to insure the legs. She is so cute! I bet she felt good after her groom. They always seem to know when they look good.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Their hair is so irresistable to touch after they've been bathed and groomed. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Megan (May 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone! It's just too bad that she decided to run through the sprinklers last night when nobody was watching her :bulgy-eyes: I guess she's not a fan of looking all beautiful and clean lol


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She looks so pretty in her new clip. I like it that she is a tom boy at heart though! I guess running through the sprinkler that night proved that out. LOL_


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

*So pretty!*

I love her! She is beautiful! Do you mind sharing where you got her / who bred her?


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

She is beautiful and she does look all grown up.


----------



## Megan (May 1, 2011)

momofthree said:


> I love her! She is beautiful! Do you mind sharing where you got her / who bred her?


Thank you  I got her from Mary at Avalon Standard Poodles 

Avalon Standard Poodles

She is having a white litter soon


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Ah, thank you for responding. I am hoping to have one a lot like her someday!


----------



## Megan (May 1, 2011)

momofthree said:


> Ah, thank you for responding. I am hoping to have one a lot like her someday!


You are quite welcome


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

What a pretty baby! I can't believe I missed her pictures when they were first posted!


----------



## Megan (May 1, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely insure those legs!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

She is beautiful! I love that you have a spoo and a toy. That sounds like a great team to me


----------

